
Neuralink’s plans for brain-reading ‘threads’ and a robot to insert them - sovande
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/16/20697123/elon-musk-neuralink-brain-reading-thread-robot
======
new_realist
Elon Musk has gone full Elizabeth Holmes.

------
epiphanitus
Ready or not, here comes the future...

